# smoked corn



## okie joe (Aug 3, 2008)

i don't know what kind of corn but it was cheap and looked good.

pulled back the husks and slatterd butter and salt on it. tied it back up.



slapped it in the smoker for a really long time as i couldn't keep the temp regulated for nothing. 
it was very hot today and the placement of my GOSM ment differing shade all day.



turned out okay. would have been better if i could maintain temp.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks pretty good Joe can't find decent corn here right now.


----------



## ronp (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks like it was overcooked. I find that good corn even raw, is good, just try and steam it a bit.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 3, 2008)

From the looks of the dimple in the kernel it looks old (past its prime)
After sugar corn hits it's peak it will start to lose it's sweetness and will taste bland. A good check is to pop a kernel with your thumb and see how much mike comes out.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 3, 2008)

Corn starts to convert its sugars to starch as soon as its picked. Its best to get your corn fresh from the grower if possible. It is just comming into season around here in the SW mich area, and all the growers I use, pick in the morning, and toss it out at the end of the day(most of them are sold out)

Joe that corn looks kinds old and dry, and maybe even field corn. I use my grill  all the time for my sweet corn. This summer, I am gonna use the lang instead, if I am already smoking. There is no better way in the world to cook corn than in the husk, weather its steamed, smoked or grilled.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 3, 2008)

Never smoked corn on the Lang 60 either Dan---Could you let me know your time and temps when you do some?  
I used to pre-boil, then brush w/butter and sort of quickly grill with woodsmoke to get the effect.


----------



## packplantpath (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't think the dimple applies in this case because it was cooked in a dry heat, not boiled.  The dry heat took moisture out and dimples it.  But, I think it was a bit old too, because of the way the kernels look.  Anytime the kernels are muushed together like that, it's about 2 days past prime.  Still good, just not quite as much.  

Anybody on here grow there own corn?  If so, try an older brand called Funks G90.  At least in NC climate, it's the best [email protected]*% corn in the country.  I've had silver everything, but this stuff knocks it's socks off.  Southern states is the only place that sells it around here, and it is the yellow/white mixed corn.  It can be eaten straight out of the field with no butter raw.  Mmmmm, unfortunately, we had 100* days waaaaay too early here in NC (like, April) and it ruined our sweet corn crop and the yield was exactly zero.  Sigh..


----------



## okie joe (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks all,,,was good corn dimples and all i think i overcooked it......thanks,,,,,,,the next will be better...


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good to me, but then again I love corn just about anyway I can get it.


----------

